# My First; Day 1 Stock (2012 2LT)



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk and congrats. We eagerly await updates.


----------



## erbinator79 (Apr 5, 2015)

Seeing as I have just purchased my car less than a week ago, my first few projects will certainly be ones on the smaller side, and being that this is my first car, my internal knowledge goes about as far as picking up the phone to call a mechanic. 

Knowing all this I thought it very wise to start with some small visual jobs, namely removing all the dealer signage and vinyl wrapping my bowties to flow with my paint choice.

Luckily my car had not sat at the dealer for long so the signage was very easy to remove with an average hair dryer and my fingernail, the remaining residue came up rather easy with a light degreaser (I used LA's awesome cleaner) and a microfiber cloth.

My next project of the day was wrapping my front and rear bowties, I chose the carbon fiber print vinyl wrap as it seemed to be a little more glossy than the flat color choices (picked it up at my local AutoZone ($25+tax), was not boxed as a 3m brand but said directly on the box that it was made using the 3m 1080 vinyl). Installation wasnt difficult by any means, I did unfortunately cut one end about 1/4 inch too short on the rear (the vinyl pulled apart along a bad cut line by me) but it wasnt a big enough problem to totally redo the whole bowtie. The front went next to perfect, overall for my first steps into working with the product I couldn't be happier.

That was it for my first day of work, I plan on putting some money back in the next couple weeks to order parts for my next project, I know im going to be finding a shark fin to go over the stock antenna, also thinking about a new set of HID headlights or adding fog lamps (if the project is within my level of experience)


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes !


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome  


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------

